# Do you love the Lounge Queen?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh great...let the flaming commence!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:nod: I do she helps me out alot...















I wish she would hurry up and send me that sexy







photo of her...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes I <3 the lounge queen Innes, or is this bout the other queen ms natt :rasp:
she keeps me in check


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> Yes I <3 the lounge queen Innes, or is this bout the other queen ms natt :rasp:
> she keeps me in check


 It says in the poll options MsNatt


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> Yes I <3 the lounge queen Innes


 I see that is why you have my pic as your avatar


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i love her i wish she was my mum


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

englishman said:


> i love her i wish she was my mum


 Im not that old :sad:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like her.
she keeps the forum clean and enjoyable


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> QUOTE (englishman @ Dec 1 2003, 03:53 PM)
> i love her i wish she was my mum
> 
> Im not that old


there are young mums


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

this girl in my school is pregnant. she's real funny and i saw her pass by and was like whoa she looks pregnant but anyway, who voted no? they want a beating from me


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sorry boxer i voted NO.....i dont even know ms.natt to love her.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> sorry boxer i voted NO.....i dont even know ms.natt to love her.....:rasp:


 You dont know me?! HA! Funny I know you Mr. Statefarm


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I had to vote yes, i dont personally know her, but shes got a kickass name! :smile:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> fluidnyc Posted on Dec 1 2003, 04:09 PM
> I had to vote yes, i dont personally know her, but shes got a kickass name!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted yes but its more of a platonic thing hahahaha
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd love to post her pics







But sorry that wasnt on the poll.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea maybe if i saw a pix of ms.natt it might change my mind....then i'll love you long time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> yea maybe if i saw a pix of ms.natt it might change my mind....then i'll love you long time


 Pics reserved for Staff use only


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Dec 1 2003, 04:47 PM
> QUOTE (nigaphan @ Dec 1 2003, 04:45 PM)
> yea maybe if i saw a pix of ms.natt it might change my mind....then i'll love you long time
> 
> Pics reserved for Staff use only


If Xenon can have his pic on the site, surely you can too?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its a girl thing


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

LOL....why u think we might be let down???? or are u one of those girls who have image issues???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> LOL....why u think we might be let down???? or are u one of those girls who have image issues???


 Yes I have "image issues"


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....why u think we might be let down???? or are u one of those girls who have image issues???
> ...


i she has other _"issues"_ besides her image :laugh:


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow no pics...that horrible eh? 
damn


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AzNP said:


> wow no pics...that horrible eh?
> damn


 Not for me :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I seen Ms Natts pics, and to be honest you cant post those kind of pics on the public forum


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

damnit innes! you're giving out karen's secret... what are you going to do next? give out her website: www.inyourdreams.com ??








LMAO!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol and I thought it was http://www.fatchicksinpartyhats.com


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have pictures(lingerie pic) .....to the higgest bidder they go to....what do you guys have to offer..if anything interestig,please refer to rhomzilla he will be taking my pm..thanks and have a pleasant evening...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i have pictures(lingerie pic) .....to the higgest bidder they go to....what do you guys have to offer..if anything interestig,please refer to rhomzilla he will be taking my pm..thanks and have a pleasant evening...


 Which lingerie pics are you talking about?? I have dozens!! You, me, Innes, GG, Xenon, Ms. Natt, SerraPygo, Judazzz..ect. All Staff!! And if your lucky, you might even get a group pic







with personal signatures each


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol...do you have the ms_natt in the green lingerie autographed..







its a limited edition....only five were made


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

perhaps lust would have been a better word to describe how i feel :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> perhaps lust would have been a better word to describe how i feel :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol and I thought it was http://www.fatchicksinpartyhats.com


 oOo Innes!! Karen's gunna beat you!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > lol and I thought it was http://www.fatchicksinpartyhats.com
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol...do you have the ms_natt in the green lingerie autographed..:rock: its a limited edition....only five were made


 Ohhhh not the green lingerie one!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

::wish he could change his vote::


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > lol...do you have the ms_natt in the green lingerie autographed..:rock: its a limited edition....only five were made
> ...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen, have you been hiding something from me?? Like maybe another life you've been living? Or perhaps being diagnosed with multiple personalities??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i love her of course..shes doing a great job....but 9 people dont for some reason..i hope they are joking heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have an autograph one of Ms. Natt... comes with holograph to show authencity and counterfeit free!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

no I can't say I do, however I do like her alot


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

hell no I dont even like her .....just messin with ya ms natt


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Cant stand her! I think she should be banned also.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I'd love to post her pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still havent seen a pic of Ms. Natt... Please Post!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Cant stand her! I think she should be banned also.


 "As I should..." :sad:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Cant stand her! I think she should be banned also.
> ...


 would be foolish not too.. :sad:








:bleh:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I still havent seen a pic of Ms. Natt... Please Post!!!










what a wonderful suggestion!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms. Natt&#8230;. Wooaaa Mamma&#8230; She rocks&#8230; I think she has a cool personality. Can't say I love her, but enjoy her as an online person&#8230; But now Lexi, that's a different story&#8230;. Hot! Hot Hot!. Perhaps I would think different if Ms. Natt posted a pic&#8230;


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Ms. Natt&#8230;. Wooaaa Mamma&#8230; She rocks&#8230; I think she has a cool personality. Can't say I love her, but enjoy her as an online person&#8230; But now Lexi, that's a different story&#8230;. Hot! Hot Hot!. Perhaps I would think different if Ms. Natt posted a pic&#8230;


 Or perhaps not, because we all know I have "image issues"


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Natt&#8230;. Wooaaa Mamma&#8230; She rocks&#8230; I think she has a cool personality. Can't say I love her, but enjoy her as an online person&#8230; But now Lexi, that's a different story&#8230;. Hot! Hot Hot!. Perhaps I would think different if Ms. Natt posted a pic&#8230;
> ...


 Well appearance isn't everything. You personality rocks kid!!! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder&#8230; I'm just real curious to what you look like&#8230;To me communication is the most important thing, and you have beautiful communication skills. Therefore you are a beautiful young lady&#8230; Sucks you live so far away&#8230;


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i vote yes


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Dec 2 2003, 06:14 AM
> QUOTE (Ms_Nattereri @ Dec 2 2003, 01:16 PM)
> QUOTE (serrasalmus_collector @ Dec 2 2003, 04:09 AM)
> Ms. Natt&#8230;. Wooaaa Mamma&#8230; She rocks&#8230; I think she has a cool personality. Can't say I love her, but enjoy her as an online person&#8230; But now Lexi, that's a different story&#8230;. Hot! Hot Hot!. Perhaps I would think different if Ms. Natt posted a pic&#8230; wwww.gif
> ...


I concur that Ms_Nattereri can conduct intercourse (Merriam-Webster, def. 1 : connection or dealings between persons or groups 2 : exchange especially of thoughts or feelings : COMMUNION) in a splendid manner.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol...do you have the ms_natt in the green lingerie autographed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's this? Trading _Karen Cards_™ without me... :sad: 
I feel sooo not part of the club...









I have a very exclusive bathing suit card spare: busem +5, moodswings -10 : anyone wanna trade


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i have no Karen Cards™ :sad:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> i have no Karen Cards™ :sad:


 True, but otherwise there would be no difference between "people" and "cool people", you know?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*steals some Karen Cards™ from judazzz*


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> KumbiaQueens
> Posted on Dec 1 2003, 06:01 PM
> Report PostQuote Post
> 
> ...


Did you check the ip addresses of the one's that visited the above mentioned site?


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Love is such a strong word.... A word that should only be used to express how you fell towards someone you are going to spend the rest of your life with... Like I Love My Girlfriend... Or a family member... I love my mother and my father and my brothers and sisters.. But I can tell you one thing I think ms_natt is a very cool person even though she don't know me.. She seems to be very unique and I sure it wouldn't take much for someone to fall in love with her...
Ryan 







ms_natt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now everyone's gonna know i took the pics


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah Natt is cool...
:smile:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I hear the Hugh Hefner is trying to get a hold of those pics!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, I have loved Ms Natt. And I am the current holder of the coveted "Ms Natt naked on a bear skin rug" card!!!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I love you too Ms.. Natt...

Can I have a card... Pleassssse









I want the first edition *Ms Natt exposed card*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Yes, I have loved Ms Natt. And I am the current holder of the coveted "Ms Natt naked on a bear skin rug" card!!!


 kinky.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have loved Ms Natt. And I am the current holder of the coveted "Ms Natt naked on a bear skin rug" card!!!
> ...


 How do I obtain one of these cards...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

u guys should do a raffle or drawing for one of those cards you'll make shitload of money :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Yes, I have loved Ms Natt. And I am the current holder of the coveted "Ms Natt naked on a bear skin rug" card!!!


 Damn, the "wild card"
















Wanna trade it for my manny?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

anstey/521 1N5- Thanks for your kind words guys.

Plonker- Those cards were meant for staff use only at the "Poker Table"









Xenon- Its no more kinky that you and Nates poses together!

S_C- Only GG and Juda have the cards. :sad:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What's not to love? Afterall Karen is donating her liver to me after I carelessly drink mine away. 
She also send me $50 a week by mail to keep me talking to her via IM.

She didn't even call the cops when she caught me looking through her window as she was dressing.

Yup, gotta love her.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have loved Ms Natt. And I am the current holder of the coveted "Ms Natt naked on a bear skin rug" card!!!
> ...


 I would only trade for the "Ms Natt drunk playing naked limbo on the beach" card.....that one is the best man!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> S_C- Only GG and Juda have the cards. :sad:


 Sounds glamorous, owning those cards, but you guys have no idea what hell Jeff and me had to go through to get those...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 No way!!!
I keep that one under my pillo.... ummmm.... safe, and it's there to stay


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > S_C- Only GG and Juda have the cards. :sad:
> ...


 Yeah, I wont go into any details......but my ass is still sore.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 I know


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't I just have one card...







.... I feel like the guy from hell raiser..
*"I just have to see. I have to know"*

Words from a mad man just like me... But I don't want to open the box.. I just want to see...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Dieing to hit that "delete" button aren't ya Karen?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Dieing to hit that "delete" button aren't ya Karen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know me too well


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Was that necessary???
I urged you not to mention that evAr again, let alone on a friggin' message board


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Never again







....................It was pretty painful though, good thing mike isnt very big, dont you agree Jonas :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


Yeah!... ummm... I mean, yes, I do... 
My first thought was: "Why the hell is everybody calling him 'The Donkey'???"

btw: you're still a d*ck, Jeff :smile:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, I love Ms. Natt







lol


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

THink I will just love her from a distance... I don't like the sound of the price to pay for a card...

Stay sexy Ms Natt. and keep it real...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Jeff, now you're gunna get all these guys at your door knockin you down for your cards ... HAHAHAHA!!! SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got a card, but mines a fake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I got a card, but mines a fake


 you are a fake your not english your dutch


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well as long as I'm not like Judazzz that might not be so bad


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> well as long as I'm not like Judazzz that might not be so bad










thats harsh

and i forgot judazz was dutch


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Hence his name _ Grosse Gurke _


----------

